# مجلات في أدارة المشاريع



## gafel (24 مارس 2008)

اليكم هذا الموقع ويحوي العديد من المجلات المتخصصة في نشر بحوث ادارة المشاريع نرجو الفائدة للجميع

http://www.extra.rdg.ac.uk/arcom_abstracts/cm-journals.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل gafel

موقع مفيد فعلا

نتمنى به الافادة لللزملاء الباحثين والناشرين

دمت بكل خير


----------



## ابن المقدس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هل مواضيع المفيدة


----------



## البنا ايمن (19 فبراير 2009)

موقع رائع جدا ولكن التفاصيل غير واضحه


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى العزيز
وجعل كل فائدة من هذا الموقع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bryar (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمعلومة المفيدة


----------



## نيسانان (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## Jamal (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بنت قاريونس (1 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع مفيد شكرا لك


----------



## بسمالله (6 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك ألف شكر


----------



## The friend (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hmt241 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وننتظر المزيد


----------



## odwan (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأدام عليك الصحة و العافية


----------



## رؤف طه (29 يوليو 2011)

*الموقع ما بيفتح*

الموقع ما فيهو مجلات ادارة مشروغات


م اشرف الكرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل gafel
> 
> موقع مفيد فعلا
> 
> ...


----------



## ehab67 (28 يونيو 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل*


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يوليو 2014)

الموضوع منذ 2008م
يبدو ان الرابط قد تغير او حدث شيء ما
سيتم اغلاق الموضوع
مشكورين جميعا


----------

